
Cleveland Financial Stress Index: A Tool for Monitoring Financial Stability - T-A
https://www.clevelandfed.org/en/our-research/indicators-and-data/cleveland-financial-stress-index/interactive-chart.aspx
======
T-A
Now at Grade 4 ("Significant stress period"), associated with greater than 50%
chance of a "Systemic Stress Episode" according to [1]. Previous events: LTCM
rescue, Bear Sterns collapse and Lehman Brothers failure.

[1] [https://www.clevelandfed.org/newsroom-and-
events/publication...](https://www.clevelandfed.org/newsroom-and-
events/publications/economic-commentary/2012-economic-
commentaries/ec-201204-the-cleveland-financial-stress-index-a-tool-for-
monitoring-financial-stability.aspx)

------
PaulHoule
Odd that the 2000 stock market bust doesn't show up...

~~~
cheez
IIRC, that had surprisingly little impact on the overall economy.

